# Dinan radiator leaks, recurrent issue



## willib (Oct 31, 2007)

Hoping to find someone else with this. I have a S3 E46 M3 now on its second "larger radiator" and this one has developed a leak as well. I called Dinan about getting it replaced and they claimed they are seeing this problem on these radiators. They are shipping a new one to my dealer to swap it out. My concern is I will eventually run through the warantee and the radiators will keep going bad. I'm hoping Dinan will find a fix, and or extend the warantee on the radiator until they do.

Has anyone else experienced this?
The leak is very slow, I have to fill the reservoir about every 2 weeks. There is no antifreeze on my garage floor. Apparently they start to leak along the bottom and cannot be repaired because the aluminum will not hold a weld when it is exposed to antifreeze....


----------



## spoolin spec v (Nov 3, 2007)

Shouldnt the warrenty Extend with each new one you get?

They also make some honey like stuff to put in your resivor, and it will seal it up if its a small like you are describing


----------



## willib (Oct 31, 2007)

I don't think they extend the warranty everytime they replace the radiator, but I will look into this.
There are multiple "sealants" that you can poor into a radiator to seal leaks. In general they are temporary fixes, and reduce cooling efficiency by plugging small channels and decreasing the heat transfer capacities between the aluminum and antifreeze.
Even though they work in a pinch, I'm always leary that you'll never be able to get it back out again, thus needing to replace the radiator anyway.


----------



## 2004SilverM3 (Apr 3, 2005)

I have the Dinan S3 supercharger upgrade as well on my 2004 M3. Installed it about a year and a half ago. My car is running very strong and no problems with the Dinan set up at this piont. But the original race radiator was installed and developed a slow leak as you have outlined in the original post. I had it replaced under warranty. This second radiator has also developed the same leak and symptoms this past month.

I am told by the BMW dealer/Dinan representative that Dinan is now going to another vendor to produce their race radiators and acknowledges a recurring defect. They are working to install in my car a radiator manufactured by the new vendor/supplier this week. It's delaying the install a week and my car is in the shop waiting for the delivery from Dinan. It's all under warranty -- the dealer is getting it done and providing a loaner car during the process at no charge. I understand you concerns.


----------

